
Payments Gateway Provider Braintree Going International - thehammer
http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/05/accel-backed-payments-gateway-provider-braintree-goes-international-with-expansion-into-30-new-countries/
======
nodata
The list of countries isn't linkable (it's a div on
[https://www.braintreepayments.com/tour/international#countri...](https://www.braintreepayments.com/tour/international#countries_list))

So here is the list: Australia, Austria, Belgium, Bulgaria, Canada, Cyprus,
Czech Republic, Denmark, Estonia, Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Hungary,
Ireland, Italy, Latvia, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Malta, Netherlands, Poland,
Portugal, Romania, Slovakia, Slovenia, Spain, Sweden, Turkey, United Kingdom

~~~
markokocic
I wouldn't call it international since it only supports a handful of counties.
If you really want international go with 2checkout and moneybookers.

------
jcoder
I'm glad to see that Stripe has lit such a fire under their competitors. I'm
new to the payment gateway scene—can anyone with experience give a comparison
of Stripe vs Braintree's APIs?

~~~
nmcfarl
I’ve not used Stripe, but I’ve used Braintree for a while. Braintree is an
older company, and it seems to have a bigger, lower level API. Stripe’s is
much higher level, and looks like it could be both simpler and easier to use.
This is probably not just because of age, but also because Stripe wraps and
owns your merchant account (it looks like), while Braintree works with a
merchant account, exposing many more technical details of the payments process
(thus making you manage them).

Braintree’s API, while REST underneath, is only supported at the library level
and they have more languages supported for this reason than Stripe (Including
mobile specific APIs). Obviously this makes it much easier to support newer,
hipper languages with Stripe - just write your own wrapper to the REST API.

Most of the big features seem to be supported on both platforms, one off and
reoccurring payments, token based transactions, etc.

~~~
zachanker
Started to use Stripe recently for a project and have used Braintree
extensively for work. Your comparison is spot on.

There are some small differences such as, Stripe can send credit card details
through AJAX to their servers so they are never sent to yours. Whereas
Braintree uses Javascript encryption to do it, so the encrypted values are
sent to your server. But I haven't seen anything that only Braintree supports
yet.

Tradeoff with Stripe is that while you get a much simpler API, it (likely)
will cost you more than Braintree depending on scale and what cards are
commonly used.

~~~
pgr0ss
Besides client side (javascript) encryption, Braintree supports Transparent
Redirect (<https://www.braintreepayments.com/developers/api-overview>) which
lets you post data directly to Braintree.

The nice part of sending the data to your servers with client side encryption
is that you can do validation before sending to the payment gateway. For
example, if you want to ensure everyone enters a cardholder name, you can
validate the non-encrypted fields before eating the cost of calling a payment
gateway.

You can do some of these validations in javascript, but javascript is error-
prone (firebug) and not as flexible (have access to a lot more data server
side).

------
boundlessdreamz
Hugely disappointed that India is not among the countries Braintree is
expanding to. People in other areas(like europe) have at least one half decent
payment gateway provider. In India we have NONE.

This is the biggest payment gateway in India -
<http://www.ccavenue.com/content/pricing.jsp> they charge 3-7% and they suck.
API docs suck, payments get timed out etc. There is an annual "maintenance"
charge!

Developers (and users) are really fed up with the low quality of payment
providers in India. - have a look at these

<http://hackerstreet.in/item?id=9565>

<http://hackerstreet.in/item?id=14592>

<http://hackerstreet.in/item?id=6727>

~~~
tomjen3
The problem with India is that the indian government is broken (or is at least
percived to be broken) outside of India. I wouldn't risk my customers money
there -- too much corruption.

I doubt it will ever be available in Nigeria either, nor most of Africa.

~~~
boundlessdreamz
I don't know how to respond to this :). It is so widely off the mark that I
can only shake my head in surprise. A huge number of MNC's dominate certain
sectors of the economy. India is one of the top destinations for FDI in the
world. See - <http://unctad.org/en/docs/diaeia20104_en.pdf>. Equating India to
Nigeria .. Sheesh.. I don't know whether you were trolling or serious!

~~~
fdr
I don't think FDI is a very good indication for the challenges that a consumer
payment processing company might encounter in India, especially in relation to
their product.

~~~
boundlessdreamz
Point was there are lot of International companies successfully doing business
in India. What do you think are the challenges consumer payment processing
company might encounter in India, especially in relation to their product?

~~~
fdr
I think the regulatory environment for setting up a business, obtaining
licenses, etc is somewhat orthogonal to how local laws and enforcement deal
with (not only per letter of the law, but enforcement) fraud, spam, phishing,
chargebacks, et al. I don't mean to profess complete familiarity with the
matter here, but it's just one area where Braintree's difficulty is not
coupled directly to the amount of FDI. My naive understanding is that at this
time that these kinds of issues (such as enforcement of contracts with small
entities) are still somewhat in the wild-west phase in India.

But as other posters have noticed, it does look like there is an emphasis on
the EU and members of the Commonwealth. So it may just be down to the number
of very distinct regulatory regimes Braintree was comfortable dealing with at
the time, so this could be much speculation about nothing.

------
tzaman
There is justice in this world after all :)

I was hoping for Stripe to go international soon but Braintree seems like a
good alternative for all of us who don't want to wait any longer (and are
reluctant to use Paypal)

~~~
richardlblair
The race is on for Stripe. I know many Canadians who really want Stripe, but
at the end of the day whichever company pulls it off first wins.

------
rdl
I really like Stripe, but Braintree is a great company too. I think both
companies are pulling the industry forward.

I would still seriously consider setting up a US business in most cases, since
it makes everything else easier, if you want to take investment, enter the us
market, etc.

------
geori
It'd be nice if they also handled ACH transactions from checking accounts.

~~~
huxley
I noticed in the article on Braintree's blog they mention "Support for local,
non-credit card payment methods will be added in the coming year" ... so
hopefully.

